

Show HN - Cricket Analytics: Track your cricket game with statistics & charts - kendaniels
http://www.cricketanalytics.com

======
kmort
Good stuff. Sports like this are ripe for presenting their many statistics in
interesting ways. I'm working on a hobby statistics/prediction site for Aussie
Rules football at the moment and am having tremendous fun displaying
interesting visualisations rather than the boring tables of data you find on
most sites.

~~~
kendaniels
Thanks for your comment!

------
ginozola
The twelve year old me, scoring the local team's second XI games on Saturdays
and Sundays, would have cried tears of joy for a tool like this. Nice work!

~~~
kendaniels
haha i know what you mean! thanks for your feedback!

